# Est-ce que Ponkhead sent le paté?



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Le pauvre Ponk, délaissé par Martine, croit sentir le paté.
Sent-il vraiment le paté?
Si oui, lequel?
Le paté de foie? La Terrine campagnarde? la paté de lapin?
Venez nous aider à élucider cet intéressant mystère.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Mais, c'est quand même incroyable ce que vous pouvez être cons sur ce forum, sérieux!


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2008)

c'est fab au fond à gauche ?

cool les hormones.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

J'ai décidé de changer de look depuis ma dernière apparition télé. :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

ah oui, mince alors, normalement ça devait être la blonde :hein:


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ah oui, mince alors, normalement ça devait être la blonde :hein:



ah oui, mais tout de suite j'ai pensé à mado avec son fut en skaï.

tu comprends bien la confusion dans mon esprit, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Je vais de ce pas avertir l'administrateur de ce forum que vous passez votre temps à faire des blagues pas drôles et méchantes au lieu de contribuer au progrès de l'humanité par la parole qui fait réfléchir.

Je suis très colère!
Bouh! Bah! Pas bien.

En plus, j'ai reçu des dizaines de MP de soutient, je ne suis pas seul dans ce combat et il serait temps que la clique de rigolos qui règnent au bar soit punie comme elle le mérite!

Je ne sais pas, moi - en planchant sur "Platon était-il un présocratique ou pas?" par exemple.

Ah ah!
On fait moins les malins, là!


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Platon était-il un présocratique ou pas?" par exemple.



Ben, oui ; à l'évidence&#8230; 
Pourquoi ?&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que Socrate sentait le paté?


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Est-ce que Socrate sentait le paté?



Ben, oui ; à l'évidence 
Pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben, oui ; à l'évidence
> Pourquoi ?


Et, du coup, Platon sentait la crevette, c'est ça?
On avance,
Enfin, on avance!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Octobre 2008)

Il est connu qu'Homère sentait l'oignon, mais de la à dire que Platon sent la crevette...


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (6 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je vais de ce pas avertir l'administrateur de ce forum que vous passez votre temps à faire des blagues pas drôles et méchantes au lieu de contribuer au progrès de l'humanité par la parole qui fait réfléchir.
> 
> Je suis très colère!
> Bouh! Bah! Pas bien.
> ...



J'avoue que je ne sais pas du tout ce que Ponk peut sentir 
Depuis que j'ai l'Internet, j'ai un peu perdu l'odorat 

Par contre, il pose de bonnes questions
Par exemple :
"Platon était-il un présocratique ou pas?"
Je le remercie de l'avoir posée


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

Non, bien évidemment que non !

Platon était un chacal-graphomane lubrique... Socrate un domestique-moldu, Ponk une hyene-dactylographe (avec l'odeur de crevette en prime) 

Voilà...


On avance


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a de la mayonnaise ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Octobre 2008)

Uniquement si c'est pour aller avec les crevettes, parce que mayo/pâté c'est pas bien bon


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelqu'un a de la mayonnaise ?!...


Demande leur, paraît qu'ils sont vachement bons en mayo 





:bebe:


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Uniquement si c'est pour aller avec les crevettes, parce que mayo/pâté c'est pas bien bon


Ah ?!... 
Et les cornichons...
Avec les crevettes ?!...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Octobre 2008)

Je ne m'étendrais pas sur aucun de vous ou sur l'intérêt philosophique du sujet, mais pour moi, la question est assez délicate. 


Là comme ça, je dirais que l'ami Ponk sent le crustacé, mais à certains endroits de son anatomie disgrâcieuse faite de couleurs primaires sous Paint, et par moments, l'odeur se rapproche de celle des terrines de porc de ma môman... 


Comme quoi, hein...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Octobre 2008)

Ponk étant avant tout un con...cept(hic), il ne peut de ce fait, au sens "propre", sentir ! 

On peut le sentir venir, certes, ou encore le pré-sentir ou en re-sentir la présence, mais en rien il ne pourrait nous exiter la muqueuse olfactive...

amha

ou alors j'ai rien pigé à l'art conceptuel


----------



## estomak (6 Octobre 2008)

Ponkhead est quelqu'un de fondamentalement gentil, mais cet hyper affectif est un suiveur qui a besoin de se sentir sous influence pour être libre. Paradoxe. Le fait que quelqu'un puisse ne pas l'apprécier le terrorise comme le cliquetis d'un trousseau de clé dans la main d'un geôlier. Vous ne verrez jamais Ponkhead chercher à imposer son point de vue à une foule réticente. Si il y a débat, il préférera le survoler en l'agrémentant de lazzis afin de s'économiser les foudres de l'une ou l'autre partie. C'est un être profondément social, un individu éminemment consensuel. Un homme féminin, ou plutôt, un homme enfant, comme disent les filles. Syndrome peter pan?
C'est quelqu'un de son époque en tout cas.

Si il devait m'évoquer une odeur, çe serait celle des fraises Tagada.


----------



## Pierrou (6 Octobre 2008)

Décidément, ça vire de plus en plus à la philosophie de comptoir ( de luxe ) dans ce troquet...  


Va falloir remettre de l'ordre dans tout ça  



_Quand Sonny était encore là, ça, c'était d'la pensée, pas de la couille !  _


----------



## tirhum (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ponkhead est quelqu'un de fondamentalement gentil, mais cet hyper affectif est un suiveur qui a besoin de se sentir sous influence pour être libre. Paradoxe. Le fait que quelqu'un puisse ne pas l'apprécier le terrorise comme le cliquetis d'un trousseau de clé dans la main d'un geôlier. Vous ne verrez jamais Ponkhead chercher à imposer son point de vue à une foule réticente. Si il y a débat, il préférera le survoler en l'agrémentant de lazzis afin de s'économiser les foudres de l'une ou l'autre partie. C'est un être profondément social, un individu éminemment consensuel. Un homme féminin, ou plutôt, un homme enfant, comme disent les filles. Syndrome peter pan?
> C'est quelqu'un de son époque en tout cas.
> 
> Si il devait m'évoquer une odeur, çe serait celle des fraises Tagada.



Moi aussi, je l'avoue... :rose:
Je suis un suiveur, j'obéis à la contrainte des z'aut' abrutis de La Horde...
J'ai peur de leur réaction, si je ne leur obéis pas...
Des fois, "ils" me tapent quand je vais à la cave... :casse:


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je ne m'étendrais pas sur aucun de vous



J'espère bien ! parce qu'en plus avec ta tenue, ça doit écorcher plus que gratter !



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Uniquement si c'est pour aller avec les crevettes, parce que mayo/pâté c'est pas bien bon


Si ça vous fait rien, pour les crevettes, je prendrai plutôt un pineau 



Arlequin a dit:


> Ponk étant avant tout un con...cept(hic), il ne peut de ce fait, au sens "propre", sentir !


Enfin un avis sensé, pas forcément vrai, remarquez-bien (la vérité est parfois insensée, comme le bar)

Sinon, pour Platon, il y a sûrement de quoi faire en essayant de recaser l'odeur du pâté dans le mythe de la caverne (pour le pâté au banquet, je passe mon tour). Mes méconnaissances en philosophie sont proprement abyssales alors si quelqu'un pouvait me dire ce que les grecs on pu dire du sens de l'odorat (y aurait pas quelque chose chez Héraclite ?).

Et pour rassurer Ponk, il n'y a dans tout ceci aucune volonté de nuire. Simplement, on s'intéresse à tous les aspects des grands de ce monde (enfin de ce bar )


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je ne m'étendrais pas sur aucun de vous ou sur l'intérêt philosophique du sujet, mais pour moi, la question est assez délicate.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Un homme féminin, ou plutôt, un homme enfant, comme disent les filles. Syndrome peter pan?
> C'est quelqu'un de son époque en tout cas.
> 
> Si il devait m'évoquer une odeur, çe serait celle des fraises Tagada.


----------



## estomak (6 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Moi aussi, je l'avoue... :rose:
> Je suis un suiveur, j'obéis à la contrainte des z'aut' abrutis de La Horde...
> J'ai peur de leur réaction, si je ne leur obéis pas...
> Des fois, "ils" me tapent quand je vais à la cave... :casse:



Non justement, toi tu es un indé. Un indépendant qui survole le monde juché sur un avion en papier.
Beaucoup plus difficile à cerner. Peut-être un grand misanthrope, comme le capitaine Némo, ou pas du tout.
J'en sais rien.


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Un indépendant qui survole le monde juché sur un avion en papier.



Finalement, t'as mis la Super5 à la casse ?


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Octobre 2008)

Non, rien, finalement


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je peux me tromper...
> .



Nooooooon...
Sans déconner!

P'tit zizi, va! (affectueusement parlant, bien sûr, je tremble trop que tu ne m'aime pas)


----------



## Luc G (6 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, rien, finalement


La classe, tout simplement la classe !


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> P'tit zizi, va! (affectueusement parlant, bien sûr, je tremble trop que tu ne m'aime pas)



ne tremble pas tant tu pourrais obtenir des preuves d'amour un peu trop rapidement.


----------



## estomak (6 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nooooooon...
> Sans déconner!
> 
> P'tit zizi, va! (affectueusement parlant, bien sûr, je tremble trop que tu ne m'aime pas)



corrige par 'que ceux que tu considères comme dominants ne t'aiment pas". C'était le sens de ma prosopopée. Apres, je peux me tromper...; je ne donne pas les numéros du loto. Du moins, pas dans l'ordre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Des fois, "ils" me tapent quand je vais à la cave... :casse:



D'ailleurs ça fait un moment que t'as pas pris ta trempe, ma jolie... descends un peu nous voir pour qu'on solde ça!!!


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'était le sens de ma prosopopée.



User de figures de styles ne donne pas obligatoirement du style.

hop, hop : on avance.


----------



## kasarus (6 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ponkhead est quelqu'un de fondamentalement gentil, mais cet hyper affectif est un suiveur qui a besoin de se sentir sous influence pour être libre. Paradoxe. Le fait que quelqu'un puisse ne pas l'apprécier le terrorise comme le cliquetis d'un trousseau de clé dans la main d'un geôlier. Vous ne verrez jamais Ponkhead chercher à imposer son point de vue à une foule réticente. Si il y a débat, il préférera le survoler en l'agrémentant de lazzis afin de s'économiser les foudres de l'une ou l'autre partie. C'est un être profondément social, un individu éminemment consensuel. Un homme féminin, ou plutôt, un homme enfant, comme disent les filles. Syndrome peter pan?
> C'est quelqu'un de son époque en tout cas.
> 
> Si il devait m'évoquer une odeur, çe serait celle des fraises Tagada.



Tagada tsoin tsoin.

Homme enfant => P'tit zizi.

Décidément, rien de mieux qu'une bonne logorrhée (bizarre, ce mot me fait penser à diarrhée) pour bien finir la journée. 



tirhum a dit:


> Moi aussi, je l'avoue... :rose:
> Je suis un suiveur, j'obéis à la contrainte des z'aut' abrutis de La Horde...
> J'ai peur de leur réaction, si je ne leur obéis pas...
> Des fois, "ils" me tapent quand je vais à la cave... :casse:




Murde, moi, c'est fini je suis un ex-membre. Fais comme moi. 
ça marche presque.



da capo a dit:


> User de figures de styles ne donne pas obligatoirement du style.
> 
> hop, hop : on avance.




Oui, on avance à petits sots.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce qui est des petits zizis, les canons de l'art grec en ont imposé à toutes les statues pendant un bon bout de temps.

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IIvLqgvO5Tg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IIvLqgvO5Tg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Octobre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je ne m'étendrais pas sur aucun de vous ou sur l'intérêt philosophique du sujet, mais pour moi, la question est assez délicate.
> 
> 
> Là comme ça, je dirais que l'ami Ponk sent le crustacé, mais à certains endroits de son anatomie disgrâcieuse faite de couleurs primaires sous Paint, et par moments, l'odeur se rapproche de celle des terrines de porc de ma môman...
> ...



Pas entièrement d'accord avec toi, mon vieux Pierrou
Parce que là, tu postules que les flux sensoriels (ici, visuels et olfactifs) pourraient fusionner dans un cours commun. 
Ce qui supposerait un sens commun à tous les sens
Malheureusement, un tel sens commun est introuvable (je te renvoie à toute les discussions sur le problème de Molyneux et surtout, à la réponse décisive de l'Evêque Berkeley).

D'où, ma conclusion : Ponk est très coloré, mais il ne sent rien
Ou alors, s'il sent quelque chose, on ne peut en aucune façon l'éprouver juste en regardant son avatar


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Octobre 2008)

Et pourtant, n'as-tu jamais dit, ou entendu dire :

"Mmm... ce rouge vous donne faim..."

Les expressions de ce type relient deux stimuli_ a priori_ différents et incompatibles. On peut donc déduire que, si d'un stimuli visuel découle une réaction gustative, un stimuli olfactif peut aussi en être issu. Une certaine nuance de brun, par exemple, est assez évocatrice de diarrhée et partant de mauvaise odeur. De même que les couleurs d'images de roses sont assez chatoyantes pour faire monter aux narines le doux parfum de la reine des fleurs.

Tout ça pour conclure que Ponkhead peut en effet avoir une odeur, ou du moins en évoquer une de par son avatar.


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tout ça pour conclure que Ponkhead peut en effet avoir une odeur, ou du moins en évoquer une de par son avatar.



C'est vrai que son avatar, il pète.






_-->x hop_.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (je te renvoie à toute les discussions sur le problème de Molyneux et surtout, à la réponse décisive de l'Evêque Berkeley).





Je traduis. 

_Alors comme ça, William, tu penses qu'un aveugle qui recouvrirait la vue soudainement, pourrait distinguer, sans savoir lire, une excellente bouteille de Kilkenny d'une vulgaire bouteille d'eau de goudron ? Mais tu déraisonnes, mon vieux.
Je veux plus entendre ces conneries. Perçu ?_


:style:


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

pas plus que les modérateurs quoi


----------



## touba (7 Octobre 2008)

est-ce que le paté sent le PonkHead ?




là j'aurais tenté une réponse...


----------



## boddy (7 Octobre 2008)

Ponk sent le pâté de luxe : foie gras + champagne.

Et je le prouve : allez lire son formidable récit "Jean gueule belle" (à mourir de rire !).

Un jour, peut-être, nous expliquera-t-il comment il a fait pour vider sa baignoire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2008)

boddy a dit:


> allez lire son formidable récit "Jean gueule belle" (à mourir de rire !).



Oui, mais où?...


----------



## boddy (7 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais où?...




Sur son site, voyons


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais où?...



Ouais, où?

Parce que BLOG, sur la nouvelle mouture de mon site (www.ergu.fr), il n'y en a que des extraits et celui-là n'y est pas.
Et là, je ne suis pas chez moi, je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette p... d'adresse internet où j'ai laissé le texte complet...

'tain, PonkHead...


EDIT : merci Boddy
Le texte cité est en décembre.

EDIT 2 (pour ma maman au cas où)
C'est une fiction, hein? Tu te souviens? Je te l'ai dis.


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2008)

A l'instar de mister Creosote, Ponk a explosé..
Va-t-on découvrir le Sens de La vie pour autant ?

Au moins nous saurons, paté ou crevettes.
Planquez vous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> gloubiboulga




*ESTOMAK M'A TUER*​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *ESTOMAK M'A TUER*​



j'ai un bon avocat...
si tu veux.

.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai un bon avocat...
> si tu veux.
> 
> .



Bonne idée, parce qu'avec la crevette ça va bien


----------



## Bassman (7 Octobre 2008)

Alors il faut vraiment une mayo :love:


Mais bon moi je suis du super avis d'estomak, il est trop fort en cernage de gens. Dès qu'il vous cerne vous rigolez moins de suite les voyous de la z'hord'


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Octobre 2008)

Chez nous, à MacGénératoin, ça fait longtemps qu'on le sait : le ponkhead est le complément naturel de l'iMayo.
Alors que l'iKetchup ne nous attire que des aigreurs d'estomaque.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Alors il faut vraiment une mayo :love:
> 
> 
> Mais bon moi je suis du super avis d'estomak, il est trop fort en cernage de gens. Dès qu'il vous cerne vous rigolez moins de suite les voyous de la z'hord'



On m'a toujours dit de me rendre quand je suis cerné.
Voila, je rends:


----------



## silvio (7 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On m'a toujours dit de me rendre quand je suis cerné.
> Voila, je rends:



Je ne vois rien (proxy j'aurais ta peau fumier !!!), mais je suppose que tu as posé un renard là ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Octobre 2008)

Non, pas vraiment un renard .

Sinon je suis formelle : la combinaison avocat + crevette exige une vinaigrette au citron, surtout pas de la mayo ! Ou alors on fait de la crème d'avocats et pas besoin de condiment.


----------



## estomak (7 Octobre 2008)

Le pauvre Ponk se sera copieusement fait assaisonner tout au long de ce fil (humour)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa !!

:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Le pauvre Ponk se sera copieusement fait assaisonner tout au long de ce fil (humour)



*ESTOMAK M'A CASSER JUSQUE DANS LES CHIOTTES DE MA TOMBE*​


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2008)

Martine a décidément plein d'humour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *ESTOMAK M'A CASSER JUSQUE DANS LES CHIOTTES DE MA TOMBE*​


Moi je dis que ça calme !
Trop la honte, ponk ! Trop la honte !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Moi je dis que ça calme !
> Trop la honte, ponk ! Trop la honte !



Ouais, fais le malin...

On sait tous que tu cache un coeur gros comme ça sous des dehors un peu rudes, c'est le maître des psychologies qui l'a dit.
D'ici à ce que tu sentes l'essence de rose ou l'extrait de lavande...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2008)

Non, BackCat il est plus branché Patchouli


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

C'est de la diffamation.
Ça ne se passera pas comme ça&#8230;

J'vais l'dire à Benjamin pour commencer, et ensuite, j'vais faire une pétition.

Et puis j'effacerai tous les commentaires que vous mettrez dans mon profil, et exigerai de vous que vous m'appeliez "Monsieur BackCat".


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2008)

Ben voila. On a encore hérissé Chaton... :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Ok&#8230;
Là, il se peut que moi aussi je sente la crevette&#8230;

Mais ça reste à prouver, hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2008)

En fait, Ponk est omniodorant.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (7 Octobre 2008)

Et en fait, il sert à quoi ce sujet?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> En fait, Ponk est omniodorant.



C'est bien vrai ça 
Les fragrances de Ponk présentent l'harmonie la plus parfaite, le meilleur des mondes olfactifs
La plus grande diversité dans l'unité et la plus grande unité dans la diversité


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> En fait, Ponk est omniodorant.



il est omni-sent...

.


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et en fait, il sert à quoi ce sujet?



A rien
Ce qui fait toute sa beauté


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

un truc m'intrigue
que l'on ose prétendre que ponkhead soit limité!

1- ponkhead a certainement un  nez sensible a tous types d'odeurs
( et pas qu'au paté)

2- ponkhead est un sensible 
à des tas de choses
et il y a pas mal de choses qu'il sent très bien 
( par exemple  très doué pour sentir  la fatuité chez les autres, qu'il dézingue avec humour , lui)


----------



## kasarus (7 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et en fait, il sert à quoi ce sujet?



C'était une tentative peut-être drôle de dire quelque chose, et d'ouvrir un sujet.

En tout cas, même si on peut fortement repenser le qualificatif "drôle", l'auteur du sujet a réussi son coup. Son fil marche. 

D'un autre côté, il ne s'est pas trop mouillé: ouvrir son sujet au bar, et inclure dans son titre le nom du Posteur-qui-est-mort-une-fois-et-qui-est-re-en-train-de-partir, un concept qui ferait fuir pas mal de monde( on retrouvera chez Deleuze les développements de cette thèse pour bras cassés...), n'est pas vraiment un acte de courage inouï.

Ensuite, il semble que ce soit devenu, comme beaucoup de fils sur notre beau espace collectif mais non personnel (Il y en a, semble-t-il dans le fond qui ont du mal à faire la différence...(je ne vise que ceux qui se sentent visés)), une espèce de "Lettres mortes" animé par un seul posteur...

Mais, aussi, si l'on en croit Fleury Michon, c'est une vaste opération marketing sponsorisée par Jean Hénaff, j'en passe et des meilleures...

Voire même Jean passe et la caravane aboie, sans oublier Martine et jean, un amour pour la vie, très en vogue sur les logiciels de montage photo ces derniers temps.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2008)

J'veux le même en bleu en forme de brosse à chiotte


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

y a qu'une chose  pour laquelle  Fab'Fab se mouilla,  c'est sa chemise mythique


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'était une tentative peut-être drôle de dire quelque chose, et d'ouvrir un sujet.
> 
> En tout cas, même si on peut fortement repenser le qualificatif "drôle", l'auteur du sujet a réussi son coup. Son fil marche.
> 
> ...



Ce que tu dis est d'une grande pertinence, mon vieux kasarus 
Mais, d'un autre côté, où voulais-tu qu'il ouvre son sujet, à part au bar ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que tu dis est d'une grande pertinence, mon vieux kasarus
> Mais, d'un autre côté, où voulais-tu qu'il ouvre son sujet, à part au bar ?



Ou ne pas l'ouvrir du tout?
Sinon.
Il y a bien un sujet sur les odeurs bizarres des macs.

On pourrait faire le même dans Applications.

Quant à l'odeur de PonkHead...

Sur MacG, j'ai beau chercher, je dois être enrhumé, mais je ne sens absolument rien.

Si, quand je me rapproche de l'écran, ça sent un peu le Mac, mais c'est pareil pour tout le monde et pas seulement pour PonkHead.

Et en vrai, à mon humble avis, ça dépend des jours.

Si PonkHead avait été une fille, on aurait pu dire la rose invariablement (non, ce n'est pas réducteur.)...

Mais c'est un non-fille, (oui, j'ai peur de mon maître à penser qui m'a dit que c'était un P'tit zizi, alors je ne me mouille pas plus que Fab') donc on peut en conclure que le matin, il sent le rat crevé, le midi la transpiration séchée, le soir la bouffe vite fait, etc... 

Tout ceci sans une once de généralisation.

Alors, la crevette... ou le pâté....


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Sur MacG, j'ai beau cherché, je dois être enrhumé, mais je ne sens absolument rien.



Ben, comme quoi l'évêque avait raison


----------



## vleroy (7 Octobre 2008)

je trouve la liste très limitative 
nous autres, gensses de Basse normandie, on parle en fromage 
Et là, pas de rubrique camembert 

C'est désespérant


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs, grâce à Ponk

_Combien fus-je épaté de fois ? (©Pézenas)_


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Octobre 2008)

Et de quel type de pâté parle-t-on, d'ailleurs ? Pâté de campagne, pâté de foie ? Ou alors pâté de fruits de mers, ce qui concilie les deux propositions (et la mayonnaise) ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Et de quel type de pâté parle-t-on, d'ailleurs ? Pâté de campagne, pâté de foie ? Ou alors pâté de fruits de mers, ce qui concilie les deux propositions (et la mayonnaise) ?



paté de marque honnie?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> paté de marque honnie?



Honni soit qui mal y pense 





Je découvre ce fil zen et je tiens à féliciter Sind' pour ses couvertures.Et moi qui croyais le site fermé.

:style:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Octobre 2008)

Il s'agit donc d'un pâté de bonne marque. C'est déjà ça.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Vous m'apprenez par coeur si je comprends bien. Tant que ça reste au sens figuré, je ne m'en courroucerais pas.
> Il est vain de vouloir copier mon look littéraire toutefois. Vain et ridicule car ma chemise vous fait un peignoir.
> (humour force 8)


Vous êtes mon mentor, monsieur Estomak. Je ne vois pas d'autre explication.
J'ai trouvé la voix/e, comme Lao-Tseu l'avait dit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et en fait, il sert à quoi ce sujet?


Qu'est-ce que ça peut te foutre ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> []
> ( par exemple  très doué pour sentir  la fatuité chez les autres, qu'il dézingue *avec humour , lui*)


Et ouais ça donne envie, hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a qu'une chose  pour laquelle  Fab'Fab se mouilla,  c'est sa chemise mythique


Si tu savais ce que cette chemise mythique a fait mouiller...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

Ouais&#8230;

En tout cas, 

La chemise de Fab'Fab.
La corsitude de Patochman.
La soupière de iDuck.

Le comique de répétition a de beaux jours devant lui.

Dire que c'était un espace créatif dans le temps, ici&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais
> 
> En tout cas,
> 
> ...



Hey, on a quand même l'(humour) d'estomak, désormais.


----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Hey, on a quand même l'(humour) d'estomak, désormais.



tu auras noté qu'en plus on bénéficie d'un indice de force, permettant d'adapter la force de la pommade


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et ouais ça donne envie, hein ?


héhé
 ( tiens en passant , très bien ta signature)


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu savais ce que cette chemise mythique a fait mouiller...



je te l'ai amenée sur un plateau celle là
( plateau de la Plaine St Denis bien sûr)



BackCat a dit:


> Ouais
> 
> En tout cas,
> 
> ...


t'as oublié rezba



jugnin a dit:


> Hey, on a quand même l'(humour) d'estomak, désormais.





vleroy a dit:


> tu auras noté qu'en plus on bénéficie d'un indice de force, permettant d'adapter la force de la pommade



ce fil est utile 
ca permet de parler de gastroentérologie


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

Bah&#8230; les signatures, ça va, ça vient&#8230;
Estomak la ramène moins, je vais songer à en changer bientôt&#8230;


----------



## estomak (8 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'aura des primaires, M'sieur Sauron ?!...C'est un peu un naze, quand même !...



Non, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour mes enemis. je vais cesser de poster dans le bar. Je vais me cantonner aux forums techniques.
Je suis assez las de toutes vos gamineries, de vos coups de boules puériles (et je vous raconte pas la rafale que je viens de me prendre, de la part de gens qui réfléchissent par la masse et qui font ce que d'autres font par simple imitation).
Visiblement le bon sens commun n'a pas sa place ici.
Bonne continuation à vous.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2008)

Ché pas si ponk sent le pâté (y sent rien en fait je crois ), mais y a de ces relents d'estomac par là... Ça va finir par sortir non?

Mets-y le doigt.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mets-y le doigt.



Ca fait un moment qu'on y met tout ce qu'on a


----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je vais me cantonner aux forums techniques.



je te recommande MAcOsX pour les nuls et puis pour démarrer dans les forums techniques, tu trolles un max, tu recopies en y mettant plus de forme ce que mettent des PAscalformac ou des divoli, et dans moins de trois mois, t'es une star du mac client 

Si t'es très pressé, tu fais une réponse générale à n'importe quelle post de la façon suivante:
"Tu as réparé les autorisations?"

Tu pourras pas dire qu'on est chien avec toi...



Bon et pour revenir au sujet, elle est où la rubrique Camenbert du sondage???? :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Bon et pour revenir au sujet, elle est où la rubrique Camenbert du sondage???? :rateau:



Arrête, tu me donnes envie de me taper un bon claquos coulant :love:


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ()
> "Tu as réparé les autorisations?"()



C'est ce que je viens de faire car GarageBand n'émettait plus de son. J'avais beau jouer avec les différents curseurs de volume, les enceintes étaient toujours muettes. Voyant que cela ne résolvait pas le problème, j'ai réinstallé cette application depuis ma suite iLife sans succès. Je m'apprêtais à refaire la mise à jour combo quand je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas allumé l'ampli :rose:


Je pédale dans la semoule à défaut de sentir le pâté


----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ce que je viens de faire car GarageBand n'émettait plus de son. J'avais beau jouer avec les différents curseurs de volume, les enceintes étaient toujours muettes. Voyant que cela ne résolvait pas le problème, j'ai réinstallé cette application depuis ma suite iLife sans succès. Je m'apprêtais à refaire la mise à jour combo quand je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas allumé l'ampli :rose:
> 
> 
> Je pédale dans la semoule à défaut de sentir le pâté



Toi tu ne souhaites pas aider ton prochain
Tout le monde l'a bien compris ici, estomak souhaite apporter une contribution positive dans les fils techniques mais bon il y connait qu'dalle...:rose:
Ton problème relativement simple était à sa portée et pof tu balances la solution au lieu d'ouvrir un fil 

Quelle misère, à ce rythme là, dans dix ans, il est encore au bar


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ()
> Ton problème relativement simple était à sa portée et pof tu balances la solution au lieu d'ouvrir un fil
> ()



J'ai un problème avec un AppleScript QuickTime, ici, si estomak veut s'y coller.





J'ouvre chaque jour une boite de pâté pour mes chats et ça sent toujours la même chose


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Non, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour mes enemis. je vais cesser de poster dans le bar.


Même pas cap!  


estomak a dit:


> Je vais me cantonner aux forums techniques.


t'as raison: les cdb rouges y valent 2 fois plus 



vleroy a dit:


> Si t'es très pressé, tu fais une réponse générale à n'importe quelle post de la façon suivante:
> "Tu as réparé les autorisations?"


Y'a aussi "vire la plist" mais y'a un copyright dessus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux aussi frimer dans "Vidéo" en disant "essaye avec MPegStreamClip", ça marche bien aussi


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu peux aussi frimer dans "Vidéo" en disant "essaye avec MPegStreamClip", ça marche bien aussi



Naannnn! Pas MPEG Streamclip! ffmpegx ça fait bien plus geek!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Non, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour mes enemis. je vais cesser de poster dans le bar. Je vais me cantonner aux forums techniques.
> Je suis assez las de toutes vos gamineries, de vos coups de boules puériles (et je vous raconte pas la rafale que je viens de me prendre, de la part de gens qui réfléchissent par la masse et qui font ce que d'autres font par simple imitation).
> Visiblement le bon sens commun n'a pas sa place ici.
> Bonne continuation à vous.


Rhétorique de merde, surfant sur la vague de la victimisation, couramment employée par les partis extrémistes pour museler la liberté d'expression des autres et se permettre d'exister nonobstant des prises de positions scandaleuses à révisionnistes&#8230;

Tes posts puent.

Ah&#8230; par contre, sage résolution que d'aller poster dans les forums techniques. Là-bas, les points rouges comptent double. :sleep:


PS : Ah&#8230; et il y a deux "n" à ennemis. Tu fais les mêmes fautes que par le passé, c'est pitoyable.


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu peux aussi frimer dans "Vidéo" en disant "essaye avec MPegStreamClip", ça marche bien aussi





jpmiss a dit:


> Naannnn! Pas MPEG Streamclip! ffmpegx ça fait bien plus geek!



Faites une recherche, bande de nioubes, ce sujet a été traité des dizaines de fois...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Là-bas, les points rouges comptent double. :sleep:


Nan c'est au bar qu'ils comptent pour moitié.

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Nan c'est au bar qu'ils comptent pour moitié.
> 
> :rateau:



Double, par rapport à ici.
Il ne post qu'ici, il ne peut pas parler de moitié. Tu te trompes de référent mon ami. (Humour)

Ainsi, Aristote l'expliquait tout à fait dans son mythe de la caserne (uvre méconnue et néanmoins édifiante) : "Quand le serpate crie "Réveil", on se lève tous et c'est pas pour Danette®".

Ah !

Et ben oui. J'imagine bien que ça vous la coupe

Par contre, Aristote était-il un philosophe présocratique ? Hein ? Et si oui, laquelle ? Bleue ou ovale ?


(Méditez, je ramasse les copies dans 10 minutes).


----------



## jugnin (8 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est normal, quand t'as jpmiss, fafa, l'écrieur, patochman, jugnin, Le cm (les séides) qui s'acharnent sur toi, et uniquement eux quasiment, depuis que je vais sur le bar, difficile de faire front.



Mé. Et la néttiquette, alors ? Je signale à la modération. 



estomak a dit:


> Je vas encore devoir compter sur mes soutiens de campagne pour me renflouer.



Ah, t'es encarté CPNT, en plus. Pfiou.


----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a aussi "vire la plist" mais y'a un copyright dessus.



confirmé, l'auteur est d'ailleurs assez à cheval là dessus (et peut être sur autre chose, mais là, cela nous regarde plus) 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu peux aussi frimer dans "Vidéo" en disant "essaye avec MPegStreamClip", ça marche bien aussi



Nan, Fab, tu aurais pu mettre un lien avec le téléchargement, il va passer pour un cake.
Je te soupçonne de pas vraiment chercher à l'aider 



jugnin a dit:


> Faites une recherche, bande de nioubes, ce sujet a été traité des dizaines de fois...



Idem, donne lui une phrase toute faite, il est foutu de la recopier in extenso d'où le double de boulot pour 77


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi, je ne dirai rien, je resterai princier et distant car on ne tire pas sur une ambulance... :king: :style:


Mmmmmmmpfffffffff.............. Hum....* MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!*


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)

ferait mieux de se malaxer les têtons, Martine que d'aller se faire bouler sur tout MacG


----------



## da capo (8 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [] car on ne tire pas sur une ambulance...



on a trouvé mieux comme personnel soignant...


quoique pour le coup on souffre vraiment quand on est malade; plus question de simuler.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Par contre, Aristote était-il un philosophe présocratique ? Hein ? Et si oui, laquelle ? Bleue ou ovale ?
> 
> 
> (Méditez, je ramasse les copies dans 10 minutes).



Comédiante, Tragediante, Amiante


----------



## DarkPeDrO (8 Octobre 2008)

Ça y est! j'ai voté! : Ponk ne sent rien du tout.

(Je suis sur que c'est moi et lui les deux seuls qui avont voté cela)

VOTEZ "PONK NE SENT RIEN DU TOUT!!!!"


----------



## Grug (8 Octobre 2008)

En tant que poisson, c'est avec joie que je constate que Ponk sent la crevette.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

À mon avis surtout, Ponk sent fou.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Grug (8 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


>


----------



## silvio (8 Octobre 2008)

Jeu, set  et match !


Edith : Erf ! toasté par la poiscaille ;-)


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai voté crevette parce que je vois pas ce qu'il pourrait sentir d'autre.

Par contre ce fil commence sérieusement à sentir du pâté !!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Par contre ce fil commence sérieusement à sentir du pâté !!


the knights say " Ni! "

( ca sentirait pas le pythonesque SPAM ?)


----------



## Grug (8 Octobre 2008)

Martine a des gros seins, PonkHead sent la crevette 

On ferme


----------

